# Braunschweiger?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I use to use it to give pills to my one of my dogs who was always spitting them out no matter what I used until I started using the Braunschweiger, she loved it, problem solved.

My husband eats Braunschweiger sandwiches, right out of the package, never cooked. Just slices some of it up and puts it on bread. 

Should make a great training treat for your dogs without having to cook it. I always kept it refrigerated after opening and it stayed good for quite sometime-1-2 weeks.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you very much, just what I needed to know. It's great I can turn to you all when I have a simple, and sometimes not so simple question.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Not sure for the dogs, but I know at the restaurant I used to work at, they would combine liver, onions and garlic and fry it up.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Think liverwurst! YUM!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Not sure for the dogs, but I know at the restaurant I used to work at, they would combine liver, onions and garlic and fry it up.


My husband would LOVE that. When he made sandwiches, he would put several slices of it on his sandwich, combined with mayo, mustard and onions. 

I'm not a fan of it at all........


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> Think liverwurst! YUM!


YUM, is NOT what I think of when I think liverwurst (I'm not a very good German)! :no:


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> My husband would LOVE that. When he made sandwiches, he would several slices of it on his sandwich, combined with mayo, mustard and onions.
> 
> I'm not a fan of it at all........


My dad loves them. I used to bring them home all the time for him.

I always had to put the plate on the far side of my tray (we carried them on our shoulders) because the smell made me... sort of... :vomit:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> YUM, is NOT what I think of when I think liverwurst (I'm not a very good German)! :no:


I've got German in me too, I can't get past the smell of it, let alone the taste and texture myself. I use to cringe watching my husband eating his sandwiches. 

I was looking for some at the grocery recently and couldn't find it here. We don't have any butcher shops in this area either.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

These were chicken livers, by the way. Not sure if the difference in animal makes a difference in taste...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

No , eat on crackers, with cheese, a bit of mustard!!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a smidgeon of German in me and probably a little more since some of the family lived and worked in Germany before coming over here. And I tend to think that braunschweiger is inedible. As does my everyone else in my family besides my dad. 

If my dad gets his way and sneaks a package in the shopping cart, he slices it up right out of the package. Blegh.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yummie, stuff, for a snack!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> Yummie, stuff, for a snack!!


....For the dogs!:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, that too laura!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I have never had it, but I might be willing to try it on crackers with a fancy mustard. Been planning on getting some for the dogs though, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I love liverwurst! I used to eat in on a sandwich with onion and spicy brown mustard. I liked them best with doritos. Unfortunately, I don't eat it anymore because of the fat and calories, but my dogs love it as a training treat up at the lake. They race to see which on of them can get to me first when I call them.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I was looking for some at the grocery recently and couldn't find it here. We don't have any butcher shops in this area either.



I get it by the Oscar Meyer cold cuts. Some places carry it in chunk form others in a tube. Jones (as in "More Jones sausages mom, please") is the most common brand in my area.

Edit - Just remembered the commercial was for "Park's" not "Jones" :doh:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I love it. Used to eat it in my previous life...before cardiac and weight problems.

A thick coating of butter (real) on white bread with thick slices of liver sausage. Yummy.

Now when I have a craving I buy a thin slice from the deli and put it on bread with mustard. About once every year or two.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

I love it. On a sandwich with Miracle Whip, swiss cheese, bread and butter pickles, and crisp bacon. And yes, it is great for hiding pills. Amber will find the pill in most everything else and spit it out. Her joint supplement pills are liver flavored, though, so she loves them. Most braunschweiger is ready to eat, although the local [German] butcher shop does carry a homemade liver sausage that must be cooked. We also eat it on crackers with hot pepper rings. Our grandkids love it that way, too.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I took one look at the title of this thread and had to click in!

I have so many memories of when I was little and watching my parents (both German) preparing and loving to eat braunschweiger. I remember my mom frying it in a skillet and then pouring white karo syrup on it just before serving. My dad would take a braunschweiger sandwich to lunch the next day.

And me? I was nauseated by the smell of it and declined to eat it. I was definitely odd person out among all my German relatives.


----------



## Jj12 (Feb 17, 2020)

Is it ok for a 20 lb dog to eat a slice of liverwurst? It's the only thing he really wants to eat.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jj12 said:


> Is it ok for a 20 lb dog to eat a slice of liverwurst? It's the only thing he really wants to eat.


How old is the dog? Liverwurst is rich, too much could lead to stomach upset. 
I would ask your Vet and if that's the only thing your dog wants to eat, you may want to take your dog to the Vet for a check up to make sure he's feeling alright and there's no underlying health problem.


----------

